# Explaining NTs to normal people



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

> The Complicated Nature of NT Rationals Explained to Normal People.
> 
> In the day and age where everyone wants to be classified in some personality type, there exists an especially obscure type sitting in the oddest most abstract of corners, the NT Rational. Attempting to understand these rare abstract thinkers – the computer programmer, physicist, mathematician, philosopher – is like trying to study the mating rituals of three-toed sloths at your local zoo. The following is a linear analysis to give ourselves the deepest possible understanding of these eccentric characters.
> 
> ...


I giggled profusely.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That is amusing. 

I picked "C" on the crooked picture quiz, so I am definitely not an NT. It sounds like a healthy NT would be an interesting creature to study. I've only met a few nice ones in real life, and two out of three of those are family members.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

If one were to go by the crooked picture question, I'd be an SP. But yeah, we're quite the intriguing specimen. :tongue:

One thing that definitely rings true for me is the part about unsolvable problems. I am attracted to theoretical physics and the Millennium problems in math just for that reason. 
Another way to tell if you're dealing with NTs: 









Another NT lie?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Rotfl! :laughing:


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

"NTs hate risk"

This person is a idiot.... ENTPs love risk. This is more like INTPs to normal people, and I've met better INTPs then this. One being Night. I'll have to write a "Explaining ENTPs to normal people" essay.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Yeah, it's not perfect. The whole "public humiliation" thing doesn't apply; it's why I'm able to get on stage and act. I don't know most of the people in the audience, so I don't care. Overall, I thought it was funny. Thanks, Liam.


----------



## Ikari T (Nov 1, 2008)

I chose (A) for the Temperament type question. Interesting topic.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

lmao the comic :crazy:


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

haha im with you, night. B all the way.

That guy was definitely just writing from an INTx perspective... but it had enough truth in it to make me chuckle a few times. That comic absolutely cracked me up, though.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> "NTs hate risk"
> 
> This person is a idiot.... ENTPs love risk. This is more like INTPs to normal people, and I've met better INTPs then this. One being Night. I'll have to write a "Explaining ENTPs to normal people" essay.


I don't think NTs hate risk either. At times, my father calls me _predictable _. I tell him that I like waiting for ideal circumstances.

But back to the risk thing. I am getting friendlier with it..... after apprehensively approaching some risks and come out having gained, what feels like, the world.


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I choose D.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I probably wouldn't even notice. Some one would have to tell me.


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> "NTs hate risk"
> 
> This person is a idiot.... ENTPs love risk. This is more like INTPs to normal people, and I've met better INTPs then this. One being Night. I'll have to write a "Explaining ENTPs to normal people" essay.


Please do...that is if you are quite certain you are ENTP now???


----------



## Mystic Jenn (Oct 30, 2008)

This INFJ would straighten the picture and then contemplate the symbolism in the picture.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

nightriser13 said:


> If one were to go by the crooked picture question, I'd be an SP. But yeah, we're quite the intriguing specimen. :tongue:
> 
> One thing that definitely rings true for me is the part about unsolvable problems. I am attracted to theoretical physics and the Millennium problems in math just for that reason.
> Another way to tell if you're dealing with NTs:
> ...



:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

LiamWolf said:


> "NTs hate risk"
> 
> This person is a idiot.... ENTPs love risk. This is more like INTPs to normal people, and I've met better INTPs then this. One being Night. I'll have to write a "Explaining ENTPs to normal people" essay.


Much agreed, and I am INTJ.. Risk is the goal of a master. Otherwise things would just get boring, and FAST!


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Much agreed, and I am INTJ.. Risk is the goal of a master. Otherwise things would just get boring, and FAST!


I agree to this too. I take risks all the time.


----------



## Bocephus (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks, nightriser. that was good for many a chuckle!! :tongue:


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Am I the only person here who actually agrees with the not-taking-risks thing? Yeesh...

I answered A for the question, but that's because I'm obsessive-compulsive and don't have enough faith in my mechanical skills to try to invent anything.

I love that comic. I swear it's me and my brother.


----------



## Shai Gar (Jan 4, 2009)

He likes to stare at your breasts?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Amusing, but over-generalized. I wouldn't say all of that applies to all NTs. Mbti provides a good framework for some things, but on top of that we are all individuals, with our own unique life experiences that have shaped us.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Good article.


----------



## Akrasiel (Oct 25, 2009)

This must be why I find other NT's so intriguing.


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

stupid slow computer sorry for double posting


----------



## aranae (Aug 9, 2009)

*somewhat*



Ungweliante said:


> God, that guide was so utterly and incredibly useful. Thank you so much!
> 
> I finally understand what to do with all the NTs around. I have to present problems to them like my physics teacher does:
> 
> ...



I too had this problem. I KNEW there had to be a solution, so I searched till I found it, and it's called the paleo diet. Paleolithic Eating Support Recipe Archives it's awesome. I keep my weight down and eat yummy things. my friends are all like how come I'm fat and I'm like try this diet but since it flies in the face of conventional thinking about food, they don't think it works.

These are the kind of problems I like solving, so I don't fit the NT description to a T, and i'm sure there are others who don't either. I'm not too keen on taking things apart- in fact that doesn't interest me at all and never has. and I'm also not dishonest- I don't tell people i will fix something or do something and then not do it, as a Christian I believe in being honest. I also like clothes to some extent, jeans and tshirts are a must but i can look pretty well put-together when I want to.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

This thread is a classic. Bumping for the newbies


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

ookay


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL. This article is hilarious. Although stretched for comical purposes, it's true for the most part.


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

I found this amusing, though it needs tweaking. With some adjustments, i could send it to someone who needs to understand me better. But, not as an _untouched_ opinion. I don't think the writer could have been xNTP, i'll venture.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Dear Sigmund said:


> This thread is a classic. Bumping for the newbies


thanks



Sheesh. Seriously?

If there is a crooked picture in the house, yes, it would bug me, but:

ignore it? what? - and lie awake all night thinking about it?
why is it crooked? could it be a design flaw?

write a poem about it? Ya.
Roses are red,
violets are blue,
this picture is crooked,
somebody fix it.

throw it on the ground and smash it?
oh, hell, no. That shit cost me money.

fix it myself? Pfffft. I don't have the time or the interest for that. 
I would be a bossypants and delegate the work - put an SJ (my hubby) onto it.


----------



## GendoPantocrator (Aug 14, 2012)

@snail
I chose C too.
The thing that generally bothers NT's is excessive emoting, can't tell you how tiring it gets siting in a car with someone cursing at the traffic. At least as I see it, since thoughts control how we perceive the world, if we can control our thought patterns we can improve our moods and make us generally happier, more productive people. 
Thing that irritated me about many INFPs I know was that when faced with a problem, they'd sit for a while being sad or flustered and generally keeping me from doing anything. When I did offer advice, I typically got snapped at for being cold and unsympathetic. Way I saw it, sympathy was helping people solve their problems.
Your thoughts?


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Haha! On the picture-straightening question, I would have chosen none of the above--I wouldn't notice the picture in question in the first place.


----------

